# Volkite Culvarin?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Was just browsing FW and saw these things as a weapons option for the new jet bikes. Could those of you with the new HH book enlighten me as to what they are exactly, and if they are any use?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are a new type of weapon that has a low AP of 5 with a strength depending on whether it's a pistol, assault or heavy type and a strength of 5 or 6 as well. It has a special rule called Deflagrate which means if it wounds then it automatically hits again for every wound, you then roll to wound normally and make saves if you can.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're basically Tesla weapons. Which is kind of cool, I suppose... it's a bit of technology that gets lost after the Heresy, as opposed to all the STC templates that get found after the Heresy that are responsible for Razorbacks and things like that. Are they useful? No more so than any of the other weapons-- they're kind of a cool alternative to bolt weapons (and are described as such in the book-- they were the staple weapon of the Mechanicum but were being phased out of the Legions entirely in favor of the more reliable and easier to produce bolters at the time of the Heresy). The one place I think they shine is as an alternative to a bolt pistol for characters who can take a Volkite weapon-- it's inexpensive, unlike the plasma pistol, but is hands-down better than a bolt pistol.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup. Moritat Centurion with two Volkite Serpenta pistols ... :drinks:


----------

